

Any CEO not wearing a smartwatch by year-end is behind the curve - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/mobile-and-networking/123459154/any-ceo-not-wearing-smartwatch-year-end-behind-curve

======
nsjph
I'm sure CEOs have more to worry about than what type of watch they wear to
the office.

------
jdc0589
what a shitty, borderline clickbaite, article title

------
zeruch
"Any CEO not wearing a smartwatch by year-end is behind the curve"

Anyone who writes insipid fodder like this should be behind a fist that has
passed through their brainpan at high velocity, Voltron-style.

